

Amazon Releases Web-Based HTML5 Kindle Cloud Reader, Skirts Apple's App Store - hariis
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazon_releases_web-based_html5_kindle_cloud_reade.php

======
hariis
what are some good frameworks to build html5 apps currently?

